
LibreTaxi 2 published, open-source Uber PoC - RomanPushkin
https://github.com/ro31337/libretaxi2
======
llarsson
[https://t.me/s/libretaxi_all](https://t.me/s/libretaxi_all)

A public feed of all rides? Who in their right mind would want the world to
know that they are leaving for the airport? Or publicly give out their home
address?

~~~
speedgoose
It's not very GDPR compliant either.

~~~
mikeq101101
And that is a good thing.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
You mean it's bad for users to be legally equiped to be able to request what
data is collected from them ?

~~~
rendall
And legally, formally deny permission for data collection, apparently. I don't
know why people are against this.

I also don't know why the parent post is getting down-voted. HN can be harsh.

~~~
messe
There's a segment of HN that's very anti-regulation.

------
arianestrasse
OP could've spent 5 minutes to write a bit of a description of what this is,
as not everyone has Telegram installed or wants to run some random guy's code
to figure out what they're dealing with.

------
wyxuan
Basically a telegram bot that helps facilitate rides between drivers and
passengers

------
_-___________-_
The description refers to this as a "ridesharing jailbreak". What does that
mean?

~~~
seanhunter
It's a decentralised solution joining would-be serial sex offenders with
potential victims. (Only partially joking)

The externalities of the existing taxi licensing systems are not perfect, but
removing even the quasi-accountability of a corporate entity like Uber seems
worse.

~~~
RomanPushkin
Exactly this. One serial killer in comments above isn't happy about public
feed and wait it to be more secure (only partially joking).

Good news is you have source code now and author who is happy to accept
improvements. Please improve accountability and safety - you can't do it with
entities like Uber probably.

~~~
RL_Quine
Uh, are you seriously equating someone commenting on the lack of privacy with
the them being a serial killer?

------
derrick_jensen
What legal protections do you have, and what are you liable for as a company?
Is this meant to be used in major markets, or only in societies with high
levels of stranger trust like Japan? Are you trying to compete on price on the
third world? No offense but I have no idea why somebody will use this

~~~
RomanPushkin
It's the same legal protections you have when you make a post at Craigslist
rideshare.

